# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Space between door and jambs when shut

## skidave

Hi all - just hanging some new doors, and replacing the frame/jambs as well. 
When the door shuts, what size gap should I leave between the jamb and the door - to allow for painting and clearance? 
Cheers!

----------


## rod1949

Thickness of a penny or cause we don't have them anymore try 2-3mm

----------


## fubar

i use twenty cent pieces

----------


## Craigoss

I like to have 4mm on the jambs and header, this allows for some movement, paint etc.

----------


## ibuildbenches

At least 3mm in my opinion. That will allow for paint and any door sag or movement. Craigoss' 4mm is what I usually aim for.

----------


## skidave

Just thought I'd clarify - I don't mean the space around the top and sides of the door in the frame - I mean the jambs to stop the door from swinging out once the door is shut. 
So for example, when making this all, I would build the frame up, then hang the door, the put the jambs on. Do I just butt the jambs right up to the door, or leave some clearance for when the door and jambs are painted, so the paint won't rub off the jambs and door once it's shut? 
Should this allow for a little bit of movement when the door is shut and the latch clicks inside the strike plate, or should the door be shut hard up against the jambs? 
(Apologies if my wording is incorrect!) 
Cheers!

----------


## Tools

Door stops is what you mean.... 
Tools

----------


## skidave

That sounds like it!

----------


## ScroozAdmin

you want it pretty tight against the stops when it latches or it'll rattle like a pig when your windows are open or its windy.

----------


## clamp23

Hi skidave you've probably already hung the doors but if you haven't, put the door stop across the top of the door first, leaving a 2mm gap on the hinge side, and the latch side within 1/2mm. Keep the 2mm gap all the way down the hinge side otherwise your door may bind on the stop. Also keep the stop on the latch side within 1/2mm all the way down otherwise like scruffydoo said it will rattle too much.. sorry if this is too late

----------

